# Bee Culture published my Mead Article in Jan



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats from a fellow mead maker - I'll be checking it out and checking in with you for some tips - maybe I'll swing in on one of my trips south and you'd be so kind as to share a shnort and a little mead talk!


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

I am a first year beekeeper, got bees to make more mead, so you can swing by and talk about bees also. My meads are simple, a lot of fruit and as much honey as the yeast can eat and then add a little honey before bottling. Now how so I get my bees to stop chasing my dog, and how do I teach my dog not to run to me when the bees are chasing him? WVMJ



Joel said:


> Congrats from a fellow mead maker - I'll be checking it out and checking in with you for some tips - maybe I'll swing in on one of my trips south and you'd be so kind as to share a shnort and a little mead talk!


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing,I am planning to try you're recipe as soon as I can get some dried elderberries.I wanted to pick some last summer but the birds got to the berries before me,thanks again.Elderberry wine is the best!:applause:

I also wanted to say that I am getting ready to make a batch of mead using frozen mixed berries blue,black, and red raspberries from Sam's Club.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

At Thanksgiving, I gave my brother a pint of honey and gave him another pint for his ex (so my nephew and niece could get some). Christmas came and he brings the kids. My nephew took the honey I sent and used it to make hard cider from a recipe he got on the internet using organic fresh apple juice. Now, I am just almost a teetotaler and don't drink but, WOW! that was great stuff. For medicinal purposes, of course. I'll make sure the kid gets more this year. -js


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting the link! I will be reading the article tonight. I am a firm believer in elderberries for medicinal purposes. I take Sambucol when I think a cold is coming on and it seems to work great for me. I have tried unsuccessfully to get elderberries to grow here. I plan to try again this year. Luckily there are a lot of them near here on road shoulders at ditch/creek crossings.


----------

